# Are 19's to BIG?



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Let me know what you guys think.??


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

If it's for show and looks good on the car in your opinion (the image didn't work, I see where the image is stored on your harddrive though next to all the porn! JK, heh) it would be great. As for 19" on a car that comes stock with 14-15" wheels I'd suggest getting 14 or 15's if you're going to the track mainly because it will make your final gear way too tall to get max power to the ground. It basically all depends on what you want from the wheels, looks or performance is the question to ask yourself.

Still didn't work after you tried to repost the pic, hehe


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

They aren't working b/c he is linking the image to a path on his PC. Which we can't get to seeing as we aren't networked onto his PC and/or he doesn't have webserver enabled. Try posting the image on imageserver or something along the lines of that...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll stick to 17's


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

That's fine you will see in a few minutes when I can get the picture up.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

17s on the B14, in my opinion would give you the best of both worlds. If I were going to keep my B14 I'd be going with the Konig Imagine's in 17. They look great, and still are able to give you better performance than the stock bicycle tires.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I already have 18's for daily driving, but I have an chance to get a set of 19's


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Those look nice man. Are you gonna be able to turn corners with 19? It looks like you would already have problems turning as it it... Do your wheels rub the liners in the wheel well much? I've always wanted to put some bigger rims in there, but the rubbing was a big concern..


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I also have air suspension


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

tiiiight....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't even know if 19's can fit on the car. I know 18's can but I would never drive on 18's. I think that if you're going for 19s for show you better park the car at the show, then change the wheels.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*19 should work*

so long as the bolt patern fits they will fit if you have air suspension. it might look like a hot wheel car but i am sure it can be done. i saw an s10 with 22's, it looked funny but you have to give him mad props for doing something like that. i plan on putting cans and 18's on my car some time soon hopefully but for now my baby 16's and stock suspension will have to do.

by the way did you go with cans or the bag over strut? if you went with cans how hard was it to do, and about how much did it cost. thanks 
laterz
chad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: 19 should work*



dante81_98 said:


> *it might look like a hot wheels car *


It might also ride like one


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *If I were going to keep my B14 I'd be going with the Konig Imagine's in 17. . *


I might be getting those, in Opel with the machined lip...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Well when you want to get out of your baby wheels and step into some big boy wheels (18 or 19) then you can talk.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *Well when you want to get out of your baby wheels and step into some big boy wheels (18 or 19) then you can talk. *


I'm pretty sure that you have been around sentra.net and the related boards for some time, as have I. Did you move from Colorado to Florida some time ago?

The reason I asked is because if it is you, I always thought you were pretty cool, but that last comment made you sound like a little ricer ass....

Won any trophies lately?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I was repling to the hot wheels comment. 

And yes I've won quite a few trophies


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont recal ever seeing or hearing of 19's being on a B14...I htink the only way to tell, is fitting them to see if they do...your car looks tight withg the 18's and air bro..dont let anyone get you down. I am of the opinion that what you want to do to your car is up to you..you have to drive it. As long as you dont have ghey shizzit all over it...but you dont.it looks good man...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I do have a picture w/ 19" Centerline RPM (polished). The car rides great just alittle bit of rubbing even with air suspension. I'm trying to get the picture uploaded.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

overlooked-you car looks clean as hell. how much did it cost you to bag your suspension? i always wondered how much vertical play that would give if put on a b14.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I agree that the car looks nice with out being ricey. (but to each his own) I think you have found a good balance between a clean lookin car and and looking like a ricer. What do you do for the rubbing at the shows? I would think that would deduct from the quality of appearance instead of keeping it clean.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

*the hot wheels comment*

i think you mis understood, I LOVE THE HOT WHEELS LOOK!!! and i didnt want you to take that post as a bad post. i think that it would be absolutely awsome to see a 200sx with 19's.

the reason i dont have 18's on the car right now is because it is actually my wifes car and she didnt want to go that big since she is the one who drives it. besides that, we were given the 16s with tires for very very cheap (2 bills). otherwise i we would have 18s, but all in due time. once we graduate college i will be able to put more money into it since it is already paid off.

i personally have a fullsize gmc that i am working on for myself. it currently has a 4x6 drop and i will have 22's come xmas time, if all goes well. i am real big into the show scene with my truck club and want to fix up the nissan for the shows as well. good luck on on your project and hopefully some day we will see each other at the car shows and be competing for the same trophy.

laterz
chad


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

There is no rubbing I can lift the car about 3 inches above the tire. Even with the 19 on the car barly rubs. But the 18 has no problems


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> I might be getting those, in Opel with the machined lip... *


Took the words right out of my mouth! Good choice! BTW, do you know the weight of the Imagines? (sorry to go off subject) That was what was holding me back... I wasn't sure how much they weigh.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *There is no rubbing I can lift the car about 3 inches above the tire. Even with the 19 on the car barly rubs. But the 18 has no problems *


Tight! If you don't mind me asking, how much did your suspension cost you? I've always wondered that. I don't think I would ever go for the show car look, but it's nice to know your options...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The air suspension will run you from $2500 to $3000 depending on what you want to do. Like how low or fast you want it


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

dont mean to be a newbie but what is air suspension?
and damn i would never do that to my car, the wheels would be waaaaay to heavy, zap too much tq just to get the car moving


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *The air suspension will run you from $2500 to $3000 depending on what you want to do. Like how low or fast you want it *


What do you mean fast? Like how fast it lowers/raises? I would only want it low enough to close the wheel gap. What is the handling like with an air suspension? I'm sure it's not as good as a good coilover setup, but it can't be any worse than the stock setup.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

you got it. It rides pretty good. I do have a set of GC to put in to go to the track. But it cool to be able to raise and lower with a button instead of a jack.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

See that is what I was thinking. One of the reasons I am really like the concept of an air suspension is Dallas streets suck, but I want to lower my car. It would be nice to be able to drop it low, but be able to raise it at will when there is a bump in the road. BTW, how long does it take you to swith to the coilovers to go to the track?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Once you have everything installed all you have to do is disconnect the air line unbolt the cyclinders and change to the struts. I would take 1-1/2 hours to change.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Not too bad. Now if I only had the $$$ to do both setups...  At the track do you run with the 18/19, or do you have smaller rims for that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool man, I thought you were refering to my "I might be getting those, in Opel with the machined lip..." comment, as it was the very next post.

The shows up here in the NW do deduct points for having wheels that do not fit on the car.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I ran 15.50 on 18's. I have a set drag radials but my clutch will not hold.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Cool man, I thought you were refering to my "I might be getting those, in Opel with the machined lip..." comment, as it was the very next post.
> 
> The shows up here in the NW do deduct points for having wheels that do not fit on the car. *


How do they define what fits and what doesn't?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If it rubs, or if the offset is wrong.

They also deduct points for stuff like, over use of tire shine, and things like that. They are pretty picky.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

O ok. the rubbing would make sense...

Overuse of tireshine? Do they mean like dripping and such? Maybe I should attend a couple of these. I'd probably learn more that way...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I still think 19's are a little too big, not to mention heavy. like putting horse shoes on a chicken .


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you acting like the sentra its a geo metro or something. the jl audio golf gti has 19's on it and its about the same size as a sentra. Only difference is is that it has bigger wheel wells, a suspension with more travel, and more muscle to move them being that its powered by a 1.8 turbo. but to me any way 17's are just fine, 18's are pushing it just a tad and 19's would be for carshow only.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

19's will fit on a B14, I was think on moving on up to 19's but kinda short on some ends, so ill stay with my 18's. But if you can do it bro, I saw go for it.

B14 rollin on some 19's:


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I came really close to getting some 19's but the seller backed out. I've rolled on 18's almost the entire time that I've owned my 200sx. Little wheels are fun to drive with, but nothing beats the look of big wheels. I mean come on what's it matter if you only race at the track?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

thank you mat4nissan thats exactly what i'm trying to say. most people here think street racing is stupid so who cares if the bigger rims making you slower if you only got them for show/street. you can always get some cheap light wieght 14-16s for the track. my father who also is into custom vehicles (lucky me) always told me the bigger rims are better for gas mileage since they make the engine turn fewer rpms.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Not only for gas mileage, also puts less miles on the odometer.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Big Wheels look better!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *Big Wheels look better!!!!!! *


Exactly... Were we seperated at birth? 
I deal with the shit all the time... There are always "haters" that say, "it looks rediculous", "it slows you down", "blah blah"...
First off, If i wanted speed, I wouldnt own a damn Economy "college girl" car... Secondly, most of you hate big rims because you couldnt convince your boss to give you a raise from MINIMUM WAGE... Overlooked has the tightest car I have seen in this forum, and comments that are supposed to be negative, and belittle his car are rediculous... He prolly spent more on Air Ride than most of you paid getting your b-14 off tha lot... so, dont be a jealous hater, some people are "racers" and some like the "style" aspects of the 200 sx... As for me, I have 18" Konig Maxxim 187 rims and LOVE THEM... I plan on getting air cylinders by december.... talking shit is rediculous....
by the way; DO THE NEW MAXIMAS, AND 350Z'S LOOK STUPID WITH 18"S ??? DIDNT THINK SO... little rims are the past, grow up, and get some adult rims


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW I just picked up some 17" rims with 215/40/17 tires.
Do you guys think that the size of the tires is to big for sentra 1999
TIA


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah big wheels are most definitely better


----------



## AKB14 (Nov 12, 2002)

If you throw a set of wheels, 17 or 18 +, on a sentra or any car, that will make the car look 10 times better. especially sentras with those crappy 13" hub caps, after I got my wheels on my car, it took me a few seconds to realize that, that was my car in the parking lot. It was like night and day


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*big wheels*

there are three kinds of nissan drivers race people, show people and people who dont give a shiiit. know which you are at all times. by the way i will have 19s one day. and finally all you people who are woried about speed why dont you get a set of 10s and keep um clean


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

18s no rubbing


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you can have 26" wheels for all i care..... just have the descency to drop that shit. nothing worse than a mile of wheel gap!


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Twisted200ser...
TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT CAR.... is that the Omega?
and also, how'd you drop it???
thanks


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*This post has been edited by a moderator*

Demeaning and offensive posts such as this will not be tolerated. Your opinion is valid but your presentation is unacceptable. Do not let it happen again. - samo


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*suspention*

eibach pros that say 1.4 inches but were more like 2.4 eibach camber bolts and kyb gr2 struts was that green one on air cylinders or strut bags if they were strut bags ricky racer has a complete set up for 1700


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My car with new rims 17"


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

CLOSE UP


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Lookin good, I htink looks even better than the 16's you had before. 

Surprised your keepin em on with the Connecticut winter coming and all that salt n dirt n stuff soon.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hey twisted you said you got the pro kit? did u lower b4 or after the bodykit? if you did before did the pro kit give a noticable drop? I parked my car in some tall grass which made it look lower and i noticed it looks like 10x better just by bieng lowered. and are those kyb struts shortened or not? how much were they the one motivational has seem a little steep at 200 some a piece

now i see what black altezzas look like with the trunk panel. do you have another pic of the back of the car where theyre isn't as much glare on them? that pic isn't very flattering of them in my opinion, i'm leaning more towards gunmetal altezzas with the red tint on them and maybe a custom shaped outer lense to look like the taillights on the new chevy trucks


----------

